#ubuntu-au 2011-08-29
<valorin> Anyone experiencing this problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/834248  - Where windows resting on the edge of a workspace move into the next one when clicked in the launcher or via ALT+TAB, making it impossible to switch to these windows without manually going to the workspace.
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 834248 in unity "Oneiric: Non-maximized windows which sit on the border of a workspace move when called from another workspace" [Undecided,New]
<sagaci> head_victim, tbd: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-au/1212/detail/
#ubuntu-au 2011-09-01
<axx_> hi all
<axx_> what mobile broadband prepaid plan (with 3G modem) would you recommend for a non techie user of Ubuntu, only in the country for 3 weeks?
<axx_> (yes, that's a pretty specific question)
<axx_> basically, I'm looking for a plan with a 3G modem known to work out of the box… no usb mode switching or anything beyond using network manager :)
<axx_> the Optus $29 boost modem prepaid thingy looks pretty good, and comes with a Huawei E160E which is OOTB according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Projects/WirelessBroadbandInformation
<axx_> if anyone has an opinion, I'd be happy to hear it…
<bradyn2000> hi
#ubuntu-au 2011-09-02
<head_victim> axx_: depends on where abouts you will be coming to. If it's going to only be major cities than any of them should be fine. If you're going to be travelling through regional areas I'd suggest looking into the Telstra options. Telstra are known for better coverage and speeds but you can also pay a little more for it.
<head_victim> axx_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Projects/WirelessBroadbandInformation is a list of common devices found from Australian providers and how hard/easy they are to set up
<head_victim> I have to head off for a while but if you have questions feel free to ask, I'll respond when I can if no one else comes along sooner :)
<benonsoftware> Hay all
<head_victim> benonsoftware: I just dented/tweeted about it again just now. I probably won't be around myself due to circumstances beyond my control but I'll be checking back later to see how it went :)
<benonsoftware> Thats fine, thanks
<benonsoftware> Anyone here know's about Ubuntu courses in Melbourne?
<benonsoftware> Everybody ready for the Doc Jam?
<sagaci> i'll be around for a short time
<benonsoftware> Thats fine for me
<benonsoftware> Anyone else?
<sagaci> brb
<benonsoftware> Ok
<sagaci> I'll work on a basic etax usage with wine guide
<benonsoftware> Ok
<benonsoftware> brb
<benonsoftware> Everyone having fun editing the docs? :)
<sagaci> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Etax
<benonsoftware> I should be comming tomarrow
<benonsoftware> Nice ;)
<benonsoftware> Do you lot think https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Chromium/Build? should redirect to wiki.u.c/Chromium/Build ?
<sagaci> not sure, i'm out for now, might be online later, just downloading the beta1 lubuntu to test out tonight
<benonsoftware> Ok see you later
 * benonsoftware is still waiting for LibreOffice git code to compress :)
<benonsoftware> Is anyone else interested in the Jam?
<jaddi27> benonsoftware, I am interested in helping out, but tonight is not a good night for me due to having an exam tomorrow
<benonsoftware> Ok thats fine
<head_victim> Bummer, appeared not many showed for the jam
<sagaci> meh, there's only so much you can do
<axx_> head_victim: thanks for the answer and advice !
<axx_> thing is, the 3G is for my mom, it has to work out of the box with nothing more than the wizard to set up the modem
<axx_> and it will only be in metro areas really
<sagaci> axx_, what modem did you get
<axx_> ok here is the thing, I'm in Europe, and my mum is on her way to Australia
<axx_> she'll need to access the Internet from her laptop, so I thought a mobile broadband prepaid plan would be the best option
<axx_> (she's only in Australia for 3 weeks)
<sagaci> ah ok
<sagaci> ubuntu 11.04?
<axx_> no Ubuntu 10.04
<axx_> latest LTS
<axx_> (you're gone but it might help others)
<head_victim> axx_: If you've found a deal that has a device not listed on the wiki page I'd just shoot the mailing list a quick email and see if anyone has had any luck with it. Pretty much the only 2 hardware networks here are Telstra and Optus. If you go through another company (like vodafone) they will just be reselling the Optus network.
<head_victim> axx_: So if your mum will be sticking to metro areas then pick whatever deal best suits her requirements, if she's going to be travelling regional a lot then I'd generally try to stick with Telstra as it's a little better in most regional towns as far as coverage goes.
<head_victim> Most of the more common dongles should be listed on that wiki but if it's not then please let us know so we can add it :)
#ubuntu-au 2011-09-03
<sagaci> Hi, anyone around for today's Translation Jam?
<sagaci> jaddi27: hi, at least someone has turned up, I'll start on https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+lang/en_AU/+index?batch=300&memo=600&start=600 that batch of strings
<jaddi27> sagaci, I will be ready for translating a bit later - just got home from an exam
<sagaci> no worries
<jaddi27> ok. let me know if there is some package you would like me to work on later
<sagaci> For anyone interested in translations into en_AU, we generally follow the English guidelines - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EnglishTranslation
<sagaci> you'll need to also set your preferred languages to at least English (Australia), so it makes it easier to pick what language your translations will be aimed at
<sagaci> this setting can be found on your Launchpad homepage
<sagaci> we are currently ~68% done with around 128,000 strings to go
<jaddi27> sagaci, Which area would you like me to do?
<head_victim_defy> So how is the jam going. I just jumped on in my lunch break here at work :)
<jaddi27> Only a couple of us here i think
<head_victim_defy> Better than none. No doubt a dint is being made either way
<jaddi27> yes, i am sure it will help to get closer to being finished
<sagaci> yeah, thanks head_victim_defy 
<head_victim_defy> Did anyone get a count of how many to go before it started? Would be good to get a count.
<jaddi27> 128397 as of yesterday
<jaddi27> that many to go, that is
<head_victim_defy> Of and if anyone feels like taking a picture they were trying to get some "action" shots of the jams with jam in the picture.
<jaddi27> sounds like an interesting choice of picture
<head_victim_defy> From what i was reading on the main ubuntu planet there was something about uploading them to flickr with specific tags. Would also be nice for the team flickr page
<head_victim_defy> Alright well work calls again. Keep up the good work I'll be back tonight.
<jaddi27> ok. we will let you know how we go
<head_victim_defy> No worries I might try to sneak in a couple of thousand strings tonight
<benonsoftware> Hi all
<jaddi27> hi
<benonsoftware> Is the Jam still on?
<jaddi27> yes, it is still on
<benonsoftware> Yay
<jaddi27> we are just working through the packages translating them
<benonsoftware> ok
<sagaci> thanks ben, jaddi27 and head_victim for poking in.. I only did about 1000 strings so hopefully we'll be down around 125 or 126000 by the end of the day
<jaddi27> sounds good
<jaddi27> i have been working on gcc-4.6
<jaddi27> got about 1000 strings done in that package now
<sagaci> goodo, I just worked on getting the last page done
<jaddi27> It is a bit hard to reduce the number at the moment, because the overall number of strings to be translated keeps fluctuating
<jaddi27> but i think today's effort should have made a dent in the remaining number
<sagaci> it's should be fine, most freezes are over
<jaddi27> that is true. I had been watching the number a couple of weeks ago, so that is probably when i saw it happening
<sagaci> jaddi27: so is there any other way to sort the translation templates, like it's got batch=75&direction=backwards&start=1500, etc... any way to find out if there's other options?
<jaddi27> i am not aware of other options, but there may be some documentation somewhere on what it can do
<jaddi27> or if the entire launchpad translations code repository is available for viewing, i could look at it and see what is available
<sagaci> i tried branching the launchpad itself codebase but skimming through it I couldn't find anything that stuck out, but ymmv
<sagaci> jaddi27, good job, guestimating you did around 3000 strings today
<sagaci> anyone have a script handy for the statistics of this channel over the past 6 months or so?
#ubuntu-au 2011-09-04
<Fudge> does themuso still come in here?
<head_victim> Fudge: not since July according to my logs
<head_victim> That may be this year or previous years though, apparently my logs don't timestamp the year :/
<head_victim> sagaci: I have xchat log files for the channel if that helps your cause
<sagaci> kinda
<sagaci> did you submit translations for upstream xchat
<head_victim> Yes, both to the person responsible and the enGB team leader and still no response a month or two on
<head_victim> Interesting my Freenode-#ubuntu-au.log file is 32MB in size and has updated to 30/08/11, my NETWORK-#ubuntu-au.log file is 100KB and has been updated until now. The NETWORK might be a buffer I guess.
<adhoc> head_victim: maybe its rotated like your log files
<head_victim> adhoc: quite possible
<adhoc> perhaps when it hits a size limit?
<head_victim> Nah I think it sits the last X amount in a temp file for scrollback or something
<adhoc> which irc client are you using?
<head_victim> xchat2
<head_victim> I have scrollback to 21/07 currently so that's out the window
<head_victim> Hmm apparently I DC'd on the 30/08 so that might ahve something to do with it, it's now not reconised the network.
<Fudge> tks
<head_victim> Fudge: thank you, now I know my logging fails so I've fixed it :)
<head_victim> I thought it took the timestamp as it's written on the screen. Apparently not.
<head_victim> For reference
<head_victim> [Sun 04 Sep - 18:53:36] <head_victim> I thought it took the timestamp as it's written on the screen. Apparently not.
<head_victim> That's what I was sort of expecting in my logs :/
<head_victim> Oh that still doesn't have year either, maybe I fail all around
<Fudge> how so 
<Fudge> oh right
<Fudge> mm
<Fudge> damn
<Fudge> wow having only 40 cahns in irssi is cool as
<head_victim> My goal is to set up an irssi proxy and connect via xchat still
<head_victim> I only have around 25 channels across 2 networks
<bwright> Hallo
<Fudge> its very easy to do actually
<Fudge> do u need help
<Fudge> bwright  hi
<head_victim> Fudge: more that I haven't had time to set up the server how I want i first
<bwright> I run my fb chat through irc.
<head_victim> I'm teaching myself system admin at home working through a book
<Fudge> me too bitlbee
<bwright> :)
<Fudge> what server head_victim 
<head_victim> I only have a FB account so I can access the UbuntuAU one
<Fudge> its about 5 commands to irssi
<head_victim> Fudge: home server :)
<Fudge> static ip dns updating tool and a ups, 
<Fudge> dont turn it off lol
<head_victim> I'm a typical "end user" that has found it interesting to play around.
<bwright> I just found out how to convert values into types.
<Fudge> sweet mate
<bwright> it is a bit odd.
<Fudge> what is?
<bwright> template <int A> struct Int2Type { enum { val = A }; };
<Fudge> oh ove rmy head
<head_victim> I'm trying to set it up as a DNS and file server for the network as it's primary job. Secondary will be irssi and stuff.
<Fudge> oh i didnt see this
<Fudge> < bwright> I just found out how to convert values into types.
<bwright> I am reading Modern C++ Design.
<Fudge> i dont understand why ppl want dns servers these days
<Fudge> nameserver 4.2.2.1 nameserver 4.2.2.4
<bwright> The new C++ standard was released yesterday.
<Fudge> cant go wrong with google
<bwright> Trying to amp myself up to read it.
<Fudge> bwright  cool man
<adhoc> Fudge: the main reason is to learn, surely ;)
<head_victim> Fudge: easier than setting up an conf on each system for the home network.
<Fudge> to do what though?
<adhoc> Fudge: then, of course isreducing your dependency on third party services you have no control over
<head_victim> Basically I have 15 devices with static ip's that I want to connect via hostnames.
<Fudge> your modem doesnt have a domain feature?
<Fudge> so hostname of machine. domainname in your mdoem.
<head_victim> Probably does, (it's a Netgear FVS336G) but more interested in playing with a linux server
<Fudge> cool
<Fudge> well the irssi proxy is very simple, if u have trouble id be happy to tell u how to do it when you are ready
<head_victim> Fudge: thanks mate, will definitely ping you when the time comes.
<Fudge> or if u wanna setup ircd and stuff im pretty good with those
<Fudge> np 
<head_victim> Nah not really interested in a whole ircd
<head_victim> Unless someone loans me some huge bandwidth I don't really have a need for it
<Fudge> u don tneed it on ircds really
<Fudge> but np
<Fudge> i did just get sent an email yest on setting up a dns server or was it dhcp
<Fudge> oh it was dhcp and firewall
<Fudge> thats no good to anyone who wants to run a dhcp serve rlol
<head_victim> I have my router set up to dhcp a specific range so the rest i can use for static
<adhoc> head_victim: do you have your linux server between your static network and your adsl modem?
<head_victim> My setup is cable modem > router > switch > devices
<adhoc> so the router is a linux box?
<head_victim> Nah, netgear blue box
<head_victim> But, the goal is to learn enough that my next router is a linux machine.
<adhoc> ah, so the cable modemhas one NIC?
<head_victim> Yep, but the router has dual wan so I ahve the wireless broadband plugged in as failover
<adhoc> ok, at home my config varies a fair bit depending on the time of year, ie less servers in summer
<Fudge> dont you ahve to pay for the wireless every month though
<adhoc> but i have a linux server with three network devices in it
<head_victim> Hah fair call, the main reason I'm doing all this is so I can shut down what was 5 computers running 24/7
<head_victim> It's down to 3 at the moment.
<Fudge> what is your server, hardware wise
<head_victim> I pay 10$ a month for my wireless, I just up it when I actually want to use it
<head_victim> Fudge: desktop pc parts, 2.33 quad core with 8gb ram and for storage 4x 1tb drives in raid 10
<Fudge> im trying to decide it this HT 3gig p4 2gig ram is worthwile to use for my hackintosh, its an i865 chipset
<head_victim> I used a 3.2 prescott as a desktop with Lubuntu on it.
<Fudge> nice server, u will run out of storage real fast though
<head_victim> Yes and no, I'm only putting stuff on there I can't recover online.
<head_victim> I have external drives for full Ubuntu mirrors (release and archive)
<Fudge> mine has 2tb sata jsut a 2.9 socket 775 what ever they re called, core 2 duo or something but is asus mini itx thing so low power consumption
<head_victim> And other bits and bobs that I can easily replace.
<Fudge> wow
<Fudge> whats ur internet speed there
<Fudge> i got 20/1
<head_victim> 4.2MB/s to aarnet 
<head_victim> So around high 30s mb/s
<Fudge> wow
<head_victim> It's been slowing down though, I'm only getting 2.4 ish MB/s these days
<Fudge> nice
<head_victim> Will one day poke around to see if that's Telsra or AARNet's doing
 * Fudge shrugs
<Fudge> bbs putting another drive in thi sbox
<head_victim> NW
<head_victim> bwright: looks like a lot of reading 
<Fudge> mm
<Fudge> back
<sagaci> head_victim, nah it's ok, I just wget the logs for the past 6 months
<head_victim> Ok, if you need more I have some going back quite some time it seems.
<sagaci> head_victim, so I wonder what/if there is a process to enable translation on launchpad, still talking about xchat
<head_victim> Not sure, I think it has to come from the project themselves.
<sagaci> so you do hold much hope getting your translations reviewed/approved through the upstream?
<head_victim> Not sure, my next hope is to bug the xchat people directly.
<head_victim> Or I'll ask on the translation mailing list if I get no luck from xchat
<head_victim> See if we can push the issue a bit
<Trent> Test
<sagaci> it works!
<Trent> xD thanks
<Trent> what is "LoCo"
<sagaci> Local Community
<Trent> ahhh makes sense
<Trent> It's kind of implied though :)
<Trent> Whats everyone up too at this late hour anyway ?
<sagaci> most are probably just idling
<Trent> ahh fair enough, is it safe to assume most of the people in here are programmers of some kind ?
<sagaci> umm, not necessarily.. I'd probably only assume that most to all know how to use a terminal for basic commands
<sagaci> some might be super leet hackers but some are here just because they have an interest in ubuntu
<Trent> mm thats fair enough
<Trent> And where do you fit in amongst it all, are you the super leet hacker you were referring too ? :P
<sagaci> no, I use the terminal but I use the desktop applications much more
<Trent> hehe, i try to use terminal whenever i can
<sagaci> do you use ubuntu
<Trent> this heap of junk computer is already running with xfce desktop, but software centre and some other apps just drain it completely, atleast the terminal uses little resources
<Trent> Xubuntu
<sagaci> have you tried lubuntu
<Trent> i have ubuntu on my laptop though, but i use win7 on that most of the time
<Trent> lubuntu :S ??
<Trent> kubuntu ?
<sagaci> ubuntu with the lxde desktop
<Trent> lxde
<Trent> never heard of it to be honest
<sagaci> I have win7 dual booted too, I used to use windows more but you get used to ubuntu so much that windows is the pain that it is to boot into
<sagaci> what specific win7 software keeps you using it?
<Trent> some video converting software, digsby messenger, i do some game server scripting and i don't want to be bothered setting up the compiler in wine (just my lazyness)
<sagaci> ah fair enough
<Trent> Not much to be honest, windows is just familiar
<sagaci> yeah, I know the feeling
<Trent> the search from start menu is smooth though, i use it often
<sagaci> it's hard to switch out of a workflow you have going
<Trent> Yea, even though perfectly capable alternatives are available, it doesn't have anything i need which windows can't offer right now, off the top of my head
#ubuntu-au 2012-08-27
<jaddi27> hello
<gggs> hi
<jaddi27> hi gggs. Don't think I have seen you here before
<gggs> I lurk mainly
<jaddi27> That is alright. Always nice to see new people
<gggs> http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs47/f/2009/203/1/c/Computer_hardware_poster_1_7_by_Sonic840.png
<gggs> wait, that's 24mb, try http://i.imgur.com/W3bxy.jpg
<blahdeblah> sweet chart gggs
 * blahdeblah shares with workmates
<gggs> could come in handy
<jaddi27> sagaci, have you had issues with timeouts when translating?
#ubuntu-au 2012-08-29
<jea> sagaci: have you had any issues with translations timing out recently?
<sagaci> generally not unless you try to process large batch sizes
<sagaci> ie. 50 per page
<jea> oh, ok. i get timeouts with only 10 on a page
#ubuntu-au 2013-08-27
<ikt> anyone going to uds?
<jea> uds is all online now, isn't it?
<ikt> not yet
<ikt> another hour
<ikt> keynote at 2pm UTC
<ikt> current 12:50pm
<jea> i more meant that it is not actually at a venue as such, it is just done via hangouts, i think?
<ikt> yeah
<ikt> it has a youtube stream up
<ikt> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21887/intro-and-keynote/
<jea> ok
<ikt> watching it now
<ikt> that was ok
#ubuntu-au 2014-08-27
<jared> jaddi27_ , jea , or any other regular translation person - can someone please have a look at https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/+pots/ubuntu-system-settings/en_AU/+translate?show=untranslated and let me know what you think? I can't confirm it is what I think it is (no comments from devs) but I think I've written something remotely useful
<jea> Sure
<jared> It's ther whole "Cellular" thing
<jared> the*
<jea> Ah
<jea> I shall have a look
<jared> I'm not sure if they're referring to data stored on the phone or data transmission via the mobile internet. I'm assuming the later.
<jea> I think it would be data transmission
<jea> I have seen Mobile Data used for that in a lot of places, such as on the iPhone
<jea> I don't think it matters whether we put the word 'internet' in there or not
<jared> I wonder if the UK team have a policy
<jared> It's missing from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EnglishTranslation/WordSubstitution :/
<jared> I think Mobile Data is probably more keeping with the tone
<jared> Happy to go either or take it up with the UK team, just hadn't seen it prior so wanted to not go it completely alone
<jea> You should be able to see what they have done for that string
<jea> Unless they haven't got to it yet
<jared> I'm not that LP literate
<jared> Oh AU to GB
<jea> Yes
<jea> There is a way to get to a single string
<jared> Hmm on string 393 they use "cellular"
<jea> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/+pots/ubuntu-system-settings/en_GB/318/+translate
<jea> They don't have anything for that string
<jea> I think we should go with Mobile
<jared> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/+pots/ubuntu-system-settings/en_GB/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=cellular shows the UK team haven't changed anything. Maybe it's actually an AU thing
<jared> I concur, mobile seems good. 
<jared> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/+pots/ubuntu-system-settings/en_AU/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=cellular
<jared> The only one I'm dubious on is 393 still but there is no context so we can't really know, unless there is a way I don't know abotu
<jea> I suspect they are translating wrong
<jea> All the stuff I read about en_GB and mobile phones says 'mobile' and not 'cell'
<jared> Fair enough, least we have a plan now
<jea> Yep. We should probably document that somewhere
#ubuntu-au 2015-08-25
<pppx> hi all can any one tell me if adam.tropics is still active with ubuntu? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/adam.tropics We are from the same city 
#ubuntu-au 2016-08-29
<polarbear> hello
#ubuntu-au 2016-09-01
<polarbear> hello
#ubuntu-au 2016-09-03
<february> hello, I am a new user of ubuntu
#ubuntu-au 2016-09-04
<polarbear> hello
